# Late fishing report....Galveston jetties



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Well, after reading all the good reports of everyone catching fish, I figured I would share my bad trip. We picked up several crabs and live shrimp and went out from TCD. Once we got to the north jetty we fished the end and didn't catch ONE fish. Went further in and fished the east side of the sunken barge (or whatever it is) and caught one black drum. After awhile I decided to head to another location and guess what......the anchor is stuck. I knew we were going to have trouble pulling it when I looked over and saw a rope floating in the water not far from us. Apparently someone else had the same problem we did and had to cut their rope too. Called the Galveston Yacht Basin and asked if they had an anchor and they did. After buying the $85 anchor with rope and chain, we headed to another spot or two and never caught another fish. So, all day long we caught ONE drum and NOTHING ELSE!!! My buddy got the worse sunburn of his life and had to miss a week from work due to severe blisters. 
I'm hopefully heading out in the morning, but I'm not going to the jetties. I'll go somewhere totally different this time. BTW, don't anchor to the east or front of the sunken barge located on the outside of the north jetty. You might be without an anchor afterwards.

Steve


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I have had to take the plunge multiple times to unstick my anchor. Its a humbling experience when you swim down 15-20' and start tugging lol... Probably did the right thing as I was at slack tide when I attempted mine and you can always buy another anchor...


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

I will recommend you look into rock anchors. I have one and have used it exclusive for the last 7 years. You can get it at academy. It is about $80 bucks and well worth it. My only complaint is it is in the way a lot but, it will stop you and you can pull it loose. 





NOTE: never hook to the back of the boat when pulling an anchor loose. You could sink or swamp your boat. Always tie to the bow and back up.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

I've used alot of different kinds of anchors and seem to lose all of them. I did have the danforth anchor that I just lost for about a year. I consider that a winner. We tried to pull it up by backing up to no avail. Whatever is down there it grabs hold tight!! I think it's prolly part of the sunken barge. Not sure.... All I know is I won't be anchoring there ever again!


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

What has helped me when fishing the jetties is that when you are about to pull anchor motor up and try to be on top of the anchor, this will place slack on the line and pull straight up. Has always worked. What I see alot of people doing is just trying to pull up on the anchor without motoring forward which just gets that anchor stuck deeper into the rocks. Then I see them do donuts around the anchor before cutting the line off.


----------



## mikegio (Nov 26, 2006)

I did that at the same place. Had to dive down and get that sucker off by hand. man-up, its not that deep.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

mikegio said:


> I did that at the same place. Had to dive down and get that sucker off by hand. man-up, its not that deep.


That will never happen!!!! No way, no how!! I don't care how much the anchor is worth!!


----------



## Fisher_Of_Men (Feb 28, 2008)

I use one of those aluminum jetty anchors. You can get them at Academy now. Used to have to order directly from the guy in Louisiana. They bend easily so if it hangs you can back down on it and easily straighten it out once retrieved. I hung the one I got now 7 times and have retrieved it each time. It works excellent on shell bottoms, not so good in sand. Thats why I carry a danforth also.


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*Modified Danforth Anchor*

From the December 8th, 2004 post on the blog:

The last three times we have been at the Jettys - we have seen two people loose their anchor because they couldn't get the anchor off the bottom. Dewey found this anchor rigging in a magazine. 

_"To easily turn a standard Danforth anchor into a breakaway Danforth, drill a hole in the anchor's base plate. (The size of the hole will vary with anchor and chain size.) Remove the anchor chain from the top of the anchor shaft and reattach it to the hole you just drilled. This may require a new shackle._ 

_Once the chain is attached to the new location, lay it along side the anchor shaft. Using two heavy duty electrical ties wraps, attach the chain link that lies closest to the top of the shaft to the shaft. If the anchor hands up in a wreck or rock pile, the tri wraps will break under pressure when retrieved and the forks of the anchor will easily pull away from the snag. Be sure your anchor has ample chain. Chain length and anchor rode are critical to successful anchoring. Also, be sure to have extra heavy duty tie wraps on board to re-tie if they break."_ Sports Fishing Magazine - June 2004 - page 91 
 
We still haven't lost an anchor since then.

Mark


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice report and at least u caught one. Hope u kept it whole for dinner.

I have a 114 dollar fortress and I would not man up and dive down and not see whats there holding it. My luck it is a monsterous giant clam and its hungry for more.

I go fwd till ontop of the anchor site and pulllll. otherwise go in the opposite direction. I also have a mighty might for rock or anchoring on wrecks.. That one dont seemt to hold in winds higher than 15 knots.

FishOn


----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

*Boyles Anchor*

You can pick up a Boyles Anchor at Eagle Point Marina. Thats all we use inshore offshore etc. They are made for Galveston type terrain. Best anchor ever IMO.


----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

It's also a good way to get tangled in some old line and fishing hooks and drown.



WestEndAngler said:


> I have had to take the plunge multiple times to unstick my anchor. Its a humbling experience when you swim down 15-20' and start tugging lol... Probably did the right thing as I was at slack tide when I attempted mine and you can always buy another anchor...


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

galvetraz said:


> It's also a good way to get tangled in some old line and fishing hooks and drown.


Yep, it's not the best idea in my opinion to go diving down 15 or 20 feet for an anchor.

A long time ago, one of my dad's friends tried to get his anchor unstuck in 15' of water and he came up after about 10' when his ears popped. Then he decided to cut the rope.

They were telling the story to a fishing guide one day and he said he was lucky since a lot of people fish with very heavy tackle out there and it would be easy to get wrapped up in line and hooks and not come back up.

It's definitely not worth risking your life for an anchor!

We keep a spare anchor on board just in case we have to cut the rope.


----------



## luckyhunter57 (Apr 20, 2006)

This works everytime as well as the rock anchor...Have used this for years with no problems.



daparson said:


> From the December 8th, 2004 post on the blog:
> 
> The last three times we have been at the Jettys - we have seen two people loose their anchor because they couldn't get the anchor off the bottom. Dewey found this anchor rigging in a magazine.
> 
> ...


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

I got hung up last year in the same area. The problem was I could see my anchors flukes were hung on a rope about 4' below the surface and didn't I want to lose it since it was this close.. I attached my fillet knife to the end of the landing net and cut the rope and I was able to get it free. Guess I was lucky this time.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

good report -- academy for chain , rope , danforth anch at $40 ,


----------



## Brian214 (May 16, 2007)

This thread shows the value of this site. Great advice from experinced anglers willing to share all of their boating skills and a few of their fishing spots =)


----------



## waypoint (Jun 11, 2004)

DaParson,

That is a GREAT idea. I'm suprised I missed that thread when it originally came out. This is the answer to all my problems with this type of anchor. One question. Do you keep a bag full of the heavy duty plastic tie wraps on the boat? I'm suprise one of the anchor companies haven't modified their anchors and patented this modification. 

Again, Great response. Greenie for you.


----------



## PortHoleDiver (Sep 5, 2007)

*anchor modification*

Hey, Luckyhunterfishing57 where on the sportfisherman link is the thread on the anchor. How do you find it? Looked on site but did not see it. Would like to read.Thanks for the help.


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*Yep!*



waypoint said:


> DaParson,
> 
> That is a GREAT idea. I'm suprised I missed that thread when it originally came out. This is the answer to all my problems with this type of anchor. One question. Do you keep a bag full of the heavy duty plastic tie wraps on the boat? I'm suprise one of the anchor companies haven't modified their anchors and patented this modification.
> 
> Again, Great response. Greenie for you.


Yes we do. You can get them almost anywheres and they stow away quite easily!

Mark


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

PortHoleDiver said:


> Hey, Luckyhunterfishing57 where on the sportfisherman link is the thread on the anchor. How do you find it? Looked on site but did not see it. Would like to read.Thanks for the help.


I can't find the link either - the original link is dead - I think I might have typed it from the magazine originally back in 2004. I will continue to look later this evening for the link.

Mark


----------



## PortHoleDiver (Sep 5, 2007)

*link*

Thanks, If you find it post link and pm me if you can. That way I won't miss it. Thanks, for your diligence in helping others stay safe and not dive for anchors.


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*Article*



PortHoleDiver said:


> Thanks, If you find it post link and pm me if you can. That way I won't miss it. Thanks, for your diligence in helping others stay safe and not dive for anchors.


I didn't find the original article, but did find another place with the same information: Click Here for the Article out of Florida Sport Fishing.

Hope this helps!

Mark


----------



## Bholland8 (Dec 27, 2007)

Sounnds just as bad as the time our boat broke down on the north jetty.


----------

